# More Warbirds tested by NACA: P-51H



## twoeagles (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder if the vertical tail was lengthened after NACA flight testing
of the H model, or if it was done by North American independently?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## uhhuh35 (Nov 14, 2006)

Very cool. I liked the Bearcat too. 
Do you have any more like it?


----------



## johnbr (Nov 14, 2006)

Great stuff I would love to have seen the 51H with a Griffon101.


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Nov 15, 2006)

Perfect shots. Thanks.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 2, 2007)

It looks like there are scientific testing instruments on the wings. Is that really what those things on the wings of the P-51H in the first picture are?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2007)

i'd guess the things at the wingtips are, the rest are either bomb or rocket mountings............


----------



## Krabat42 (Jan 10, 2007)

If I would want to catch undisturbed airflow, I would put the instuments on the wingtips, that's right.

But a Mustang with a Griffon? There was a project, I believe, I've seen a model photo once. Looked like a P-39 - with the engine behind the pilot. Strange.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

we're dicussing the Aussie Griffon engined P-51 in another thread...........


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 14, 2007)

So the NACA were doing testing on the P-51H for trials before it went for 
pre-service testing were they?


----------

